# OFFICIAL Lyoto Machida UFC 129 Support Thread.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

That's right, we're just a little while away from UFC 129 and while the vast majority is talking about how GSP will destroy Shields and while no one is talking about the Featherweight title fight, I'm shifting my focus to where my heart lies...WITH THE DRAGON! And i'm encouraging you to come along with the ride, that's right, all the Machida supporters, stand up and together, we'll celebrate as the Dragon sends Randy into retirement with a knee to the gut, gets back in the win column, and prepares to show his next victim why Karate is BACK!!!










WAR MACHIDA!!!!!​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

As soon as i saw the thread title i was thinking BobbyCooper. :laugh:

I'm rooting for Lyoto although if he lost i wouldn't be so upset since it's Randy after all.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Is this the official "about to be incredibly disappointed thread?" Randy is the new Dragon Slayer.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Is this the official "about to be incredibly disappointed thread?" Randy is the new Dragon Slayer.


No, the Couture fans already had it reserved.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> No, the Couture fans already had it reserved.


Sorry to break it to you but despite the fact Machida is the better fighter, Randy's strengths play into this fight well and they work to neutralize Lyoto's strengths. Randy wins this fight 9 times out of 10.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Sorry to break it to you but despite the fact Machida is the better fighter, Randy's strengths play into this fight well and they work to neutralize Lyoto's strengths. Randy wins this fight 9 times out of 10.


Well, this time it's that 1 that's going to happen.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice Thread LyotoLegion  :thumbsup:



Rauno said:


> As soon as i saw the thread title i was thinking BobbyCooper. :laugh:
> 
> I'm rooting for Lyoto although if he lost i wouldn't be so upset since it's Randy after all.


I'm here Raunolein 



Toxic said:


> Is this the official "about to be incredibly disappointed thread?" Randy is the new Dragon Slayer.


Bandwagon derailer :bye02:



Toxic said:


> Sorry to break it to you but despite the fact Machida is the better fighter, Randy's strengths play into this fight well and they work to neutralize Lyoto's strengths. Randy wins this fight 9 times out of 10.


9 out of 10 times haha that were some Epic LOLZ Toxie 

again :bye02: Gonna ask dudeabides to ban ya for the day :bye02:



there is only room for LOVE, LOVE and more LOVE in here!!!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Machida had 2 chances to defend his belt and lost both, no other fighter gets 2 chances!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> Machida had 2 chances to defend his belt and lost both, no other fighter gets 2 chances!


*you mad?*


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Why would I be mad? He eventually lost his belt and is on a huge decline and if he loses to Randy, then he hits rock bottom.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Dude, Lyoto is top 3 LHW in the World right now, right here and a 50 year old won't change that!!!

This is Lyoto's time not Randy's, Randy had his fame and success.. this is Lyoto's Time!!!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I hope Lyoto really comes back to form in this fight. Randy is no joke and I see him surviving for a decision, but let's hope Lyoto looks like a motivated monster again. Lately he's been looking like he just woke up from a nap.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Machida should win but I won't be surprised either way, one thing is for sure though, he's not top 3 right now.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Man i love lyoto but i will be disappoint after ufc 129. since he is going to ko randy and make him retire.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Machida should win but I won't be surprised either way, one thing is for sure though, he's not top 3 right now.


He is, people just forgot!



marcthegame said:


> Man i love lyoto but *i will be disappoint after ufc 129. since he is going to ko randy and make him retire.*


Me too, but sometimes even very unpleasant things have to be done and on the end Peace and Love will triumph.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Same, love Couture, how can you not, but Lyoto NEEDS this win, it's probably the closest fight on the card but the fact Nog and Vera, mainly Vera dropped Couture gives me a lot of hope Lyoto can.


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

1.Machida karate black belt
2.extremley allusive
3.Bjj black belt
GO mACHIDA!
























OUR TALE OF THE TAPE IN THIS COLLOSAL LIGHT HEAVYWEIGHT BOUT
THE KARATE KID 1 YEAR THE ELDER AGAINST THE CHAMPION..RASHAD 3 INCHES SHORTER BUT WIL have THE 1 INCH REACH ADVANTAGE......LET THE BATTLE BEGIN!!


----------



## feelgood (Jun 9, 2010)

Got room for one more? 

I typically don't bandwagon, but for Lyoto, I gotta!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

feelgood said:


> Got room for one more?
> 
> I typically don't bandwagon, but for Lyoto, I gotta!


there is no bandwagon for lyoto. He is like chuck norris everybody loves him. However like chuck he does have his hater, but **** them. There just hating cause they have to much pride. They taught his karate,etc was garbage until he became champ.There is no turning back once u began to hate.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Loyoto fan here!!!


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

MAN he looks like a mestizo filipino..he really looked like my neighbor here..my girlfriends said he is so handsome..i wish ufc go here in philippines i would sell my belongings just to see him fight!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i am going for lyoto for one reason and one reason only, HE WILL BE THE MAN TO DESTROY JON JONES(unless rashad does it first)


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Is this the official "about to be incredibly disappointed thread?" Randy is the new Dragon Slayer.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Randy is amazing, and I love that the resurgance of his career has come with such success... nothing but respect for the man.

That being said, on April 30th we will all see why Randy needs to NOT dance with the boys in the Top 5.

Lyoto, by TKO, late round 2... Randy will get a takedown or two, but he'll take a beating doing it, and won't keep it for more than a minute.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Who's taking it, Lyoto or Randy. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

They are both taking it good, an incredible tag-team win for Shogun and The Ice Man.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Incredible Tag Team win indeed :thumb02:

buuuhhhhyaaaaaa


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Who's taking it, Lyoto or Randy.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


This guy


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Much better pictures than I could find oldie :thumb03:


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

BobbyCooper said:


>



hey boby u got an acct at sherdog?i always see that pic u got...its an av of a forumer on sherdog ..


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Much better pictures than I could find oldie :thumb03:



who does that Rauno guy think he is anyway??


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think there is some confusion here...


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Tabares said:


> hey boby u got an acct at sherdog?i always see that pic u got...its an av of a forumer on sherdog ..


Oh Hell no Tab^^ but I sometimes go there to search for pictures and quick News. 

The Forum is the worst place ever :thumb02:



oldfan said:


> *who does that Rauno guy think he is anyway??*


Ask me something easier lol 


They are wicked buddy :thumb01:

That front push kick WOWWWW!!!! Can't remember that I've ever seen it before :confused02:

And Lyoto's back muscles are :drool01: Tabares what you think about those back muscles haha :thumb02:


I Loved Lyoto's look in the first Shogun fight and before so much more. Today he is a little too much bulky for me.. could really lose a little bit of that muscle mass again and keep weigh in at 202


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

SM33 said:


> I think there is some confusion here...


yeah...just go with it


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What do i have to hear in here.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rauno said:


> What do i have to hear in here.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


>


not the same when its afighter that beat lyoto 2 times getting beat by someone else


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Did Shogun actually suffer a broken jaw in that fight? It really looks like it or maybe just a swollen lip?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> not the same when its afighter that beat lyoto 2 times getting beat by someone else


Shogun still got his ass beat, regardless of who does it.

And Lyoto and Shogun are 1-1.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I Loved Lyoto's look in the first Shogun fight and before so much more. Today he is a little too much bulky for me.. could really lose a little bit of that muscle mass again and keep weigh in at 202


He says he´s already at weight (this from an interview one week old) so i guess he´ll come leaner this time.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Shogun still got his ass beat, regardless of who does it.
> 
> And Lyoto and Shogun are 1-1.


they are 1-1 if you dont believe in robberies but i digress


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Randy is almost 50 years old lol.

I still can't believe people actually think Randy has a chance in this fight.

Speed is going to be the huge factor going into this fight. Speed kills.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

AmdM said:


> He says he´s already at weight (this from an interview one week old) so i guess he´ll come leaner this time.


mhh gonna be exciting on how he looks this time 

maybe Lyoto things as well, that his elusivness lost a little from the gained muscle mass.. but otherwise his Knock Out power could get weaker instead..

I'm confident he will find the optimal balance :thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Randy is almost 50 years old lol.
> 
> I still can't believe people actually think Randy has a chance in this fight.
> 
> *Speed is going to be the huge factor going into this fight. Speed kills.*


 That's exactly what Vitor thought..


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> That's exactly what Vitor thought..


That fight was like 7 years ago.

An almost 50 year old man has no place fighting in the octagon against top 5/top 3 LHW's, period.

The last top 5 fighter Randy fought, he got thoroughly dominated and out classed for three rounds against Big Nog. Hell, he was made to look clumsy on the feet by Nog of all people.

This is going to an awful fight for Randy.

I have nothing but respect for him for taking fights against competition like Machida at his age and at this stage in his career though, it takes some serious balls.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Randy will press forward. And will get KO'd by Lyoto's straight right. Will be very similar to the 2nd/3rd Chuck Liddell fights. Except no Mohawks and chainsaw starting.

Love Randy, but war Lyoto!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Did Shogun actually suffer a broken jaw in that fight? It really looks like it or maybe just a swollen lip?


He didn't suffer any injuries from that fight, just aesthetic stuff like black eyes, swollen lip. He was back training two days later and did a clinic or something.

MMA world will look very strange if Couture wins this, I was pulling for him at first but if he wins, it is massively bad news for Lyoto.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> That fight was like 7 years ago.
> 
> An almost 50 year old man has no place fighting in the octagon against top 5/top 3 LHW's, period.
> 
> ...



You should stop calling Randy 50. He's a youthful 47. You just make the loss sound more embarrassing for Lyoto.

One day... probably when you're around 36 you're going to think of Randy and think " holy shit. that man was not normal".

Seriously, this could very well be Captain America's last hurah. I for one, am thrilled that it's against one of the best in the world and not some "can" everyone thinks he can beat.

I wish Lyoto Machida the best of luck. I'm sure he'll bounce back better than ever:thumb02:


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

@boby
b4 i got a picture of him showing a lot of mass on his triceps
cant find it anymore..also i like his abs..and those big arms of him...man its really hard to gain big muscle coz i do train boxing 4 times a week ,sometimes 3. 2 times weightlifting in the gym evry week.. but its really hard to have a body like they do..im really jealous with my idol


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

His overall body type just looks outstanding Tab, add his perfect tuned skin color is just the tip :thumbsup:

But I find this to be a just a little to much, really not much but a little bit. The way he looked when he fought Shogun the first time was by the far his best physic in my eyes. He's not that tall, so too much muscle look bulky then really quickly. 

See the difference here Tab??

First Fight!










Second Fight!










Maybe I look too much into it, but I find him a little too bulky lately. 

Focus on his arms and the end of the shorts Tab! 

I think also his abs shine more trough when he has less mass. 



I also train in the gym regularly Tab and it's freakish hard to get at lest a seem of abs :thumb02:


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

BobbyCooper said:


> His overall body type just looks outstanding Tab, add his perfect tuned skin color is just the tip :thumbsup:
> 
> But I find this to be a just a little to much, really not much but a little bit. The way he looked when he fought Shogun the first time was by the far his best physic in my eyes. He's not that tall, so too much muscle look bulky then really quickly.
> 
> ...


@BOBY
yes i seen his abdominal muscle looks good when hes less bulked up..
on the second pic i could also see muscles developing on his back..i do prefer 202 or 203 for him so he can be very fast and quick evading and punching..those big muscles wud also tire him very fast it really needs more oxygen..6'1 is machida but there are pictures of him with shogun..is it me or just my eyes tell me that he looks taller than shogun.or is it just the angles


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Tabares said:


> @BOBY
> yes i seen his abdominal muscle looks good when hes less bulked up..
> on the second pic i could also see muscles developing on his back..i do prefer 202 or 203 for him so he can be very fast and quick evading and punching..those big muscles wud also tire him very fast it really needs more oxygen..


Exactly Tab^^ let's hope he weighs in under the limit again  That would be soo cool! 

But even if he just lost some of it, would make me very happy too.

edit: He is a little taller than Shogun Tab as it looks like, just realized this in the weigh in picks as well.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Late, very late, but here at last !

KO round 1, catching Randy coming in. Love Randy but this is a bridge too far.

I like his eyes, and his pert buttocks.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Machida fan reporting for duty! Come on Machida, please get back on track and the Machida era can restart


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Man this thread turned a bit gay. I think Randy is going to lasso Machida with his scarf, slap him to the ground and sink in a rear naked dry hump, winning via brutal mixture of submission and GnP.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Man this thread turned a bit gay.



*understatement.*


let's just pray oldfan doesn't post the scarf and pink shirt Randy pictures saying how good Couture's traps are. :confused05:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Man this thread turned a bit gay.













_*..awww look how cute they look. *_


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

tommydaone said:


> Machida fan reporting for duty! Come on Machida, please get back on track and the Machida era can restart


"Last night these two bouncers, And one of em's alright The other one's the scary one, His way or no way, totalatarian".


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Now that we got the testosterone pumping in here again. 

Randy is gonna beat Machida. That is all.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ah that's better. One problem, Randy won't be beating Machida if he supposedly has to pull out with a back injury.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Man this thread turned a bit gay. I think Randy is going to lasso Machida with his scarf, slap him to the ground and sink in a rear naked dry hump, winning via brutal mixture of submission and GnP.





khoveraki said:


> *understatement.*
> 
> 
> let's just pray oldfan doesn't post the scarf and pink shirt Randy pictures saying how good Couture's traps are. :confused05:





Toxic said:


> Now that we got the testosterone pumping in here again.
> 
> Randy is gonna beat Machida. That is all.


*Haters Gonna Hate*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its not hate Bobby. Its logic. Machida's strengths are his movement and his ability to avoid damage (the overused "elusive"). Randy's strengths lie in game planing, putting his opponent against the cage and stiffling there movement while working in the clinch whether its dirty boxing or working for a TD. Randy's strengths are the perfect recipe to minimize or eliminate Machida's. I don't know how you can say I am hating I have said I believe Machida is the better fighter at this stage but styles make fights and this is Randy's fight to impose his will and walk away with the win.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Its not hate Bobby. Its logic. Machida's strengths are his movement and his ability to avoid damage (the overused "elusive"). Randy's strengths lie in game planing, putting his opponent against the cage and stiffling there movement while working in the clinch whether its dirty boxing or working for a TD. Randy's strengths are the perfect recipe to minimize or eliminate Machida's. I don't know how you can say I am hating I have said I believe Machida is the better fighter at this stage but styles make fights and this is Randy's fight to impose his will and walk away with the win.



I was hating on their creepy, borderline stalker obsession with Lyoto's body, not Lyoto himself.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> I was hating on their creepy, borderline stalker obsession with Lyoto's body, not Lyoto himself.


I'm still looking for those sexy Randy pics you mentioned.

And Bobby.... how can you repost that picture and say anything but, THANKYOU??


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Its not hate Bobby. Its logic. Machida's strengths are his movement and his ability to avoid damage (the overused "elusive"). Randy's strengths lie in game planing, putting his opponent against the cage and stiffling there movement while working in the clinch whether its dirty boxing or working for a TD. Randy's strengths are the perfect recipe to minimize or eliminate Machida's. I don't know how you can say I am hating I have said I believe Machida is the better fighter at this stage but styles make fights and this is Randy's fight to impose his will and walk away with the win.


Read the Thread Title Toxie.. Negative comments are not asked for in a Love thread!



khoveraki said:


> I was hating on their creepy, borderline stalker obsession with Lyoto's body, not Lyoto himself.


tell us when we should start to care..



oldfan said:


> I'm still looking for those sexy Randy pics you mentioned.
> 
> And Bobby.... how can you repost that picture and say anything but, THANKYOU??


You mean Gina 

Oh I do Love that ass lol^^ 

But Lyoto Love Thread right here, no time for ass :angry02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Read the Thread Title Toxie.. Negative comments are not asked for in a Love thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a love thread and yet don't want women? Well thats your choice :confused02: but me, not much of a lover unless the lady folk are invited.:thumb02:


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Im rooting for Lyoto , i like Randy respect him but he is 47 going nowhere and a loss for him wont damage his rep.


Machida is the younger fighter with a better future therefore i hope he pulls the victory simply because his career and stock depends on it.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

War Lyoto


----------



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

AmdM said:


> War Lyoto


Did Lyoto look at her boobs like 5 times on that interview lol

Ariel Helwani must be jealous


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

I think he will be too elusive for Randy, that cage can become big when someone picks and pokes which is what Lyoto will most likely do despite talking about going for a knockout from now on.

On that note, I'm also rooting for Lyoto, he is entertaining to watch and adds a different dimension to the title mix at LHW. Randy on the other hand is just looking for a swan song.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Now that we got the testosterone pumping in here again.
> 
> Randy is gonna beat Machida. That is all.


Is that the bird from Gladiators?


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

I am on the bandwagon, I have always loved Machida since his UFC debut (as I also am a black belt in the same karate). Machide by second round TKO.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Now that we got the testosterone pumping in here again.
> 
> Randy is gonna beat Machida. That is all.


Who is that girl? she got ass :thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

vilify said:


> Who is that girl? she got ass :thumb02:


That. Peabody, is the ....uh.... face of womens mma


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Sorry to break it to you but despite the fact Machida is the better fighter, Randy's strengths play into this fight well and they work to neutralize Lyoto's strengths. Randy wins this fight 9 times out of 10.


No way... Machida outwrestled Tito.

Machida is going to kick that old man's ass!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> That. Peabody, is the ....uh.... face of womens mma


Thats not Gina. That girl models but I cant think of her name right now. If Gina had that much ass I'd be her number 1 fan.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

She got azz, hamstrings and calves, fark me! Thread derailed by that picture!!

Toxic, whats her name?


----------



## blazernhan (Apr 30, 2011)

georgie17891 said:


> I am on the bandwagon, I have always loved Machida since his UFC debut (as I also am a black belt in the same karate). Machide by second round TKO.


I'm gonna hop on too. Machida by 2nd round head kick KO :thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

vilify said:


> Thats not Gina. That girl models but I cant think of her name right now. If Gina had that much ass I'd be her number 1 fan.


looks like Gina to me


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

*I think this lovely thread lost a little bit of its focus :confused02:*















*Calling out The Dragon and you will play with Fire Old Man*


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

What's Couture's record again? How has Couture performed in his last 3 fights, against esentially bums compared to who Machida has faced?

yes that's what I thought

'The Natural' gets wayyyy too much praise and he's way overhyped.


THE

DRAGON

IS 

BACK


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

drey2k said:


> What's Couture's record again? How has Couture performed in his last 3 fights, against esentially bums compared to who Machida has faced?
> 
> yes that's what I thought
> 
> ...



how can the dragon be back when he is on a 3 fight losing streak and he hasnt fought randy yet:confused03:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Lyoto is gonna drop Randy walking backwards :thumbsup:

Also, huge size advantage for Lyoto^^ 


yes oldie


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i dont wanna vs shogun again the judges had it right waaaaa










guess i have to wear shades to the after party now, i really should take down that congratulations banner


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I guess you´ve missed the thread title...

Lyoto Machida UFC 129 *Support Thread*

Go hate somewhere else. :sarcastic12:


On topic, oldie but goldie


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

AmdM said:


> I guess you´ve missed the thread title...
> 
> Lyoto Machida UFC 129 *Support Thread*
> 
> Go hate somewhere else. :sarcastic12:


i guess you missed that me and oldfan are having a little fun with bobby....


go troll somewhere else.:sarcastic12:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

this is how you do it 'OWNS


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> this is how you do it 'OWNS
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


hahaha 


i raise you machida spider http://funnymmapictures.com/mauricio-shogun-rua/there-is-a-spider-on-machidas-head/


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> hahaha
> 
> 
> i raise you machida spider http://funnymmapictures.com/mauricio-shogun-rua/there-is-a-spider-on-machidas-head/


It's just mean to put something like that in this thread.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> It's just mean to put something like that in this thread.


hehehe best gif ever


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Love this Thread! WAR MACHIDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

blazernhan said:


> I'm gonna hop on too. Machida by 2nd round head kick KO :thumb02:


ha ha, was that a backdated edit or what?


----------



## blazernhan (Apr 30, 2011)

Fine Wine said:


> ha ha, was that a backdated edit or what?


Nope lol. That kick was crazy. Hope Machida does that to Shogun if they fight again :thumbsup:


----------

